

Free Alternative for DNS (everydns acquired by dyndns) - memoids

Today I got an email from dynDNS to pay a fee for upgrade my free account. Ok this means I will lost in near future DNS of some domains I own. Anyother alternatives like everydns?
======
tomheady
<https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/>

The base price for DNS is $0.01/day

<https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/services/dns>

------
NonEUCitizen
not free, but probably cheaper:

<http://aws.amazon.com/route53/#pricing>

